# Stop!....watch this now!



## ed buller (Oct 4, 2018)

So clever and insightful. 

best

e


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 4, 2018)

Great find, Ed! Absolutely fantastic video, an amazing lesson for all.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 4, 2018)

She is amazing.

great website. https://www.nahresol.com/


Have to garb this: https://flatfiv.com/collections/nahre-sol/products/piano-technique-intensive

best

ed


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 4, 2018)

As we germans say: "Geil" Thks for sharing, Ed!


----------



## jneebz (Oct 4, 2018)

Wow, thank you!


----------



## BenG (Oct 4, 2018)

Amazing, really appreciate you sharing this!


----------



## IFM (Oct 4, 2018)

Great find! Any of his music immediately makes me feel like it's raining in Paris.


----------



## jjmmuir (Oct 4, 2018)

What a find Ed - super interesting. Thanks for this.


----------



## chrisr (Oct 5, 2018)

Well that covered several weeks worth of A-level study of the 12 etudes in just a few minutes. If only the internet (or my music tutor) had been a bit more capable in 1992.


----------



## Fab (Oct 5, 2018)

Hey thanks man, that's handy!


----------



## Rob (Oct 5, 2018)

Lovely...


----------



## Smikes77 (Oct 5, 2018)

Looks easy enough.


----------



## Hywel (Oct 5, 2018)

Wonderfully entertaining and informative 10 minutes. Thanks for finding and sharing this.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Oct 5, 2018)

Wow. Mind blown.


----------



## ghandizilla (Oct 5, 2018)

Sooo much information, thanks for sharing! The kind of video you have to take by 20-seconds chunks and exercize between each one if you want to milk it and make something out of it.

Being able to put so much content in a limpid way, Nahre Sol _is _amazing, indeed.


----------



## jonathanparham (Oct 6, 2018)

yup been following her since Rick Beato mentioned her


----------

